# Anahuac Park



## btw1988 (Apr 17, 2013)

Anybody caught flounder in the Fort Anahuac Park area ? Thinking bout giving it a try after cool front.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Haven't heard any reports. I'd hit jacks pocket.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Bait is thick in there right now. Caught 5 trout and one redfish yesterday.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

i caught Flounder up in the marsh Sunday...its THAT TIME>>>>>Fishin Solider did you fish the grass off the spoils?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Waterwolf- yessir I did kinda. About 3' of water near the spoils.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------

